
What Accomplishments Sound Like on Software Engineering Resumes - 0x54MUR41
https://jacobian.org/2020/may/8/engineering-resume-accomplishments/
======
zeveb
> we tend, as a community, to focus on knowledge of tools and technologies
> over business results.

Ouch, that is both damning and true.

